# Changes to Canadian visa programme expected soon



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The total number of points needed to qualify for a Canadian visa under the federal skilled worker programme is expected to increase as part of a series of changes to the system. There will also be new English language requirements. Currently, there is no minimum score required under the International English Language Testing System (IELTS). [...]

Click to read the full news article: Changes to Canadian visa programme expected soon...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## noucamp99 (Mar 18, 2011)

Any idea when this might come into effect??


----------



## Jen086 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi the change will come in on July 1st....also the list of occuptions will be changing too...


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Jen086 said:


> Hi the change will come in on July 1st....also the list of occuptions will be changing too...


I presume the list of occupations under skilled worker will actually decrease, right?


----------

